# Critique New Gelding



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey guys this is the horse I just got, for free :shock:! He is 9, got him for free because the lady had no time for him. Anyways, I have been slowing working him and he is going to eventually be my barrel horse. 

These vids are the first day I put him in a snaffle, he clearly doesn't like it very well. I am looking for a bit that would suit him a little better if anyone has any suggestions. He was in a Tom Thumb but I do not want to use that. Also, tail swishing = flysss are nuts up here! 

Not sure how to make these just show up in the post so here are the links :/

Walking




 
Trotting




 
Lope to Left




 
Lope to Right


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you want a crit. of just the horse or you two? I have more things to say about how your riding him than how he moves.


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

anything that can help my horse is welcome, I know my riding isn't perfect, any critiques are welcome. I have never had lessons or anything in the 13 years iv ridden so info from everyone is welcome since I have never had help! Thanks!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

In your trotting video i notice your hands are busy, your constantly messing with his mouth. Leave his mouth alone! Once he gives release, then ask again when needed. Always give him a release, let him make mistakes thats how he will learn. Also you dont have that much control over his shoulders i noticed. He is dropping his shoulder alot at all 3 gaits. Such as if you go to turn <-- that way he starts to drift ---> that way. Do some bending and counter bending exercises to help control those shoulders, itll help you learn how to block & pick up his shoulders. Which is one of the most important things when i it comes to barrel racing. 

Also at the lope your pushing with your seat. Many many people do this, because when your riding sometimes it feels like the horse is moving front to back. Along with your trying for your but not to fly out of the saddle. But horses do not move back to front or front to back. Horses move up and down, when you sit it is a up and down motion not forward and back. Sit in the center of your saddle, not up against the cantle. Watch your loping videos, you will see how your "pushing" him with your seat. 

For a free horse i think he is lovely, sound, reaches nicely. He needs some work on using his hind end and he needs muscle that'll come with time. He seems willing, id take him in a heart beat. Hope that helps =]


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Personally, i think he has more potential as a HUS horse then a barrel racer ;] He has a nice springy flowing trot to him.


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the critique!



.Delete. said:


> Personally, i think he has more potential as a HUS horse then a barrel racer ;] He has a nice springy flowing trot to him.


 
yes I agree! Too bad I don't ride HUS lol, and i do NOT want to sell him, I would feel terrible if I took him from the barn and sold him already to someone who wanted a horse for that. I took him over for this girl, if he doesn't show enough potential when I start really barrel training him I will prob sell him in like a year but it too soon for that


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

BarrelAddict said:


> yes I agree! Too bad I don't ride HUS lol, and i do NOT want to sell him, I would feel terrible if I took him from the barn and sold him already to someone who wanted a horse for that. I took him over for this girl, if he doesn't show enough potential when I start really barrel training him I will prob sell him in like a year but it too soon for that


There is always room to learn a new style of riding  

I feel he would be worth alot alot more as a HUS horse, he has the movement and the body type of a nice open or 4h level HUS horse.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I was just thinking he would do good as and english pleasure/ hunter! Very nice trot to him


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't see why you think he doesn't like the snaffle? I don't see any resistance. At all.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Gillian said:


> I don't see why you think he doesn't like the snaffle? I don't see any resistance. At all.


Agreed


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

I think he doesn't like the flies, the bit is fine! Pretty good for first time. Cute trot.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree that the horse has a good way of moving that would be great in English disciplines. He moves nicely through his back , which would be an asset in dressage, too. Not really a WP mover at all, so please dont' ruin his trot by making him jog so slow he'll have to fall over.

Sorry, mini rant.

As for you. You sit up nicely and have a fairly good following seat. I saw you work a bit too hard at it at the lope but I am not as critical about it as Delete. The thing I see that would soften it and make it less of a fore/aft movement would be if you 'd unlock your knees a bit more and allow your leg to just drape down and follow the horse's barrel. YOu do tend to kind of lock yourself between the stirrup and the cantle with a stiff knee. This is SOOOOO common in western riders, and to be honest, you are no where near as bad about it as I see all the time. But having a soft, draping leg will help you to not need to move so much in the seat. Not a huge deal, but will make an overall improvement. Also, when a person braces like that, between stirrup and cantle, the horse has to work harder to move you, becuase you are not able to stay actually a tiny bit "in front" of his movement

A horse at the canter, especially, moves like a wave. IF the rider can ride like a surfer, on the leading edge of the wave, then he takes the least amount of energy out of the horse's movement. Kind of hard to explain, but maybe you know what I am talking baout. I am sure you've felt how it feels when you fall way behind that wave of motion; hard on you and the horse.

Anyway, I ramble. As to the snaffle. I don't think the hrose has any issue with the snaffle. the throat latch is much too tight. it inhibits his ablility to flex at the poll. IT's just that your contact is neiterh loose enough nor tight enough. YOu are in the half way place where the reins are doing a bit of snapping taut then flapping loose with the movement of you and the horse. IF you cannot follow the mouth/head movement, then your contact must be looser. If you can follow the mouth, then take up more contact, ask for a bit of flex in the poll and then maintaing that contact. To do that, howeve, you MUST have some bend in your elbow and be able to move it in the way that the contact is always the same, no matter where the horse puts his head. That's following contact.

Forgive me if I say things you already know. I think he is a dandy horse and you two will figure each other out in time. I see a lot of potential in horse and rider!


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I agree that the horse has a good way of moving that would be great in English disciplines. He moves nicely through his back , which would be an asset in dressage, too. Not really a WP mover at all, so please dont' ruin his trot by making him jog so slow he'll have to fall over.
> 
> Sorry, mini rant.


I won't ever make him slow his trot, I stopped showing years ago so the only thing I do now is gaming and barrel racing. 

For those of you who say to pick up english and all that, we don't have english around here at all, they took it out of the shows because nobody does it. I would have to sell him for him to be a english horse.

Thanks for the tips on the loping guys and the hand placement. I'll work on everything and get some updated pics and videos when we are both better. 

If you all think he's content with the bit then why o why does he open his mouth all the time like is shown in the videos?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

BarrelAddict said:


> If you all think he's content with the bit then why o why does he open his mouth all the time like is shown in the videos?


Because your constantly on his mouth, perhaps you dont realize it


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree with Delete. The bit is fine. There is NO REASON to bit him up. Please don't. 

He goes great in the snaffle. Either take up more contact and follow his movement or give him some more slack. He's opening his mouth because he's getting bumped by your in-between reins and unsteady hands.

I really do like this horse and his way of going.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I do too! Send him to me! =DD Id make a lovely HUS horse out of him


----------



## mummygirl81 (Aug 30, 2011)

I agree, he is a pretty mover, too nice to waste barrel racing  He uses himself well, steps up nicely under himself. I think you should consider some hunt seat lessons!! Very nice horse!!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

You could even sell him right now as a HUS prospect and get a decent for him. Id pay 1,000 for him easy. That way you could make some money, get him to a good home that'll put his natural abilities to good use.


----------



## equinesalways (Jan 5, 2010)

For free? Dang, what a steal!

He's a HUS for sure and if you do plan on selling him in a year or so, that's where you're going to get money for him. Does he have any semblance of changes or jumping experience? Seriously.

Where ever you are from, there's probably lots of english, you just don't know about it.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

equinesalways said:


> For free? Dang, what a steal!
> 
> He's a HUS for sure and if you do plan on selling him in a year or so, that's where you're going to get money for him. Does he have any semblance of changes or jumping experience? Seriously.
> 
> Where ever you are from, there's probably lots of english, you just don't know about it.


Agreed! I wish i was that lucky to get a horse like him for free. Heck! If i was allowed id buy him! He looks positively lovely.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Even if there wasn't much english around you, teaching him the basics would increase his value. He has the natural ability, so why not polish him up? Make him shine in as many different disiplines!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

If you are looking to train him and sell him then yes, English is where the money is and yes, English is a little more _him_. 
I might have missed that discussion but I do not see where you said you took him for free and are looking to train and sell? 
So if you are looking to keep him for you, and you barrel race, DO NOT feel bad  He'll make a fine barrel horse. I do not think that "waste" him on barrels is the right term. If thats the case I have a lot of "wasted" horses here myself, all more fit to be in a dressage ring but -_I_- barrel race. That said my barrel horses are most often trail horses and when we practice the pole and barrel patterns we also practice collection, trotting cavalettis and some basic dressage. For this reason, I can give a beginner eight year old girl lessons on my six year old barrel horse right around the barrels. Barrel horses do not have to be idiots that scare all of the English riders and live up to their name - they can maulti task and that is what I always recommend! Enjoy him!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Whoa. Scare all the English riders? What exactly is that supposed to mean? Him doing barrels isn't a waste, we were simpy saying he would make a better hus horse and bring more money
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry dp


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

New Image, How do you know he will make a good barrel racer? Just curious. We all see english but I maybe I am missing something on the video. BTW, I think the "waste" may have been taken out of context. 

If you have an english saddle, try it once or twice - or borrow a friend's that fits. If he responds better to the english and likes it, why not let him go english? You may even like it yourself and might be fun and challenging for you as well. If not, no harm. 

See what the horse likes and can excel in.


----------



## Gedeyup (Aug 29, 2011)

baileyjo said:


> new image, how do you know he will make a good barrel racer? Just curious. We all see english but i maybe i am missing something on the video. Btw, i think the "waste" may have been taken out of context.
> 
> If you have an english saddle, try it once or twice - or borrow a friend's that fits. If he responds better to the english and likes it, why not let him go english? You may even like it yourself and might be fun and challenging for you as well. If not, no harm.
> 
> See what the horse likes and can excel in.


pretty horse


----------



## Gedeyup (Aug 29, 2011)

thank you for your reply


----------



## mummygirl81 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok, sorry guess I used the term waste, and a lot of people are offended!! I simply meant that he is too pretty of a mover not to be seen. I have nothing against barrel horses, but you do not get to truly see their gaits, and I think this gelding has a wonderful, lofty trot and would do well in the english world. But certainly, he will do fine in whatever discipline you decide . Sorry to have used the term "waste", again was not meant to offend!!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Delete - That is why I asked, is she trying to sell him? She said twice that she doesn't want to sell him to buy a 'better suited' barrel horse so I assumed she likes this horse and if that is the case then my point was just who cares what will bring more money.
I didn't mean "scare the English riders" in a rude way. I meant that I have enough English barns, instructors and friends to know what they say about using most horses as a barrel horse. Its an immediate "OH, but just try ____ with him, he moves beautifully" its like they all get "scared" that you're going to "waste" a perfectly good horse, is how I meant. 

I have taken lessons in dressage, jumping and reining over the past ten years and will give lessons in just about anything up until the point of knowledge that I have. However I would not enjoy competing in these, I do not enjoy showing. The only event that I will take a horse to is a speed show, this is my own personal preference. I can wear what I'm comfortable in, the event is always in the evenings here when its cooler, no particular tack that the horse must wear and its cut & dry - no judge to argue with just a clock. I enjoy furthering my knowledge and my horses abilities in dressage however would never choose to compete in is so my horses are technically "barrel horses". Also, I personally do not like the barrel horse bloodlines. I do not like their minds or the movement. I wouldn't want to ride many of the lines bred for barrel racing particularly since English horses move much nicer and I am not trying to get to the NBHA shows. Long way of saying my WHOLE point is that I see no problem with using this very nice mover as a barrel horse if that is what the OP would like. She doesn't have to feel obligated to try English if she has made up her mind to run local speed shows. As far as why I see he'd make a good barrel horse, I would have to see him run a pattern. Just because he is a nice mover doesn't mean he'll be a slow runner. I never said he looks fire-eyed and fast, I simply see no reason to feel obligated to do arena work if she'd like to do barrels 

That in mind as I've said my horses are "all arounders" doing back yard reining, dressage, jumping, trail riding, barrel racing etc. One of my mares is a second level dressage horse (used for lessons, shown by a younger gal who partial leases her) and a high 16 second barrel horse. She'll neither go farther in dressage nor get much faster at speed but my point is they aren't ruined on barrels.

Seriously, I am not in any way disagreeing, he looks to make a fine English boy. But after mentioning twice that she'd like to do barrels/doesn't want to sell her horse but hearing the typical "but just try what we do...." I just thought I'd chime in. She is 13 and at this time I would have been a bit sad to hear everyone telling me not to waste my horse on barrels and that I should do something totally opposite because "he moves nice". You can do either, both, neither or whatever you'd like. I prefer a nice mover to run around a barrel myself. And OP, should you decide to go English, that is great! He'll treat you well. Should you keep up with speed, that is great also - you'll have a ball. Should you figure your young, hes young and keep the door open, never stop learning with him and make him a little bit of everything then I am sure he'll enjoy that adventure as well. As I said, have fun with him!!!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

New_image said:


> Delete - That is why I asked, is she trying to sell him? She said twice that she doesn't want to sell him to buy a 'better suited' barrel horse so I assumed she likes this horse and if that is the case then my point was just who cares what will bring more money.
> I didn't mean "scare the English riders" in a rude way. I meant that I have enough English barns, instructors and friends to know what they say about using most horses as a barrel horse. Its an immediate "OH, but just try ____ with him, he moves beautifully" its like they all get "scared" that you're going to "waste" a perfectly good horse, is how I meant.


There are horses out there that are bred and built to "turn and burn". And there are horses out there that are not built for that and would be better suited for another style of riding. "Waste" has been taken out of context, i do not think she meant it in a negative way. I think she was meaning it to be more like "he is such a good mover why run barres?" No, running barrels with him would not be a waste, atleast he would be getting worked. But like i said before some horses are made for that. Others are not.

I have been a loyal "all arounder" (WP and HUS) for over 7 years now. I mainly do western pleasure/horsemanship now, but occasionally i fool around with HUS. But i have no problem with people that run barrels, one of my very best friends was 2nd in the nation for NBHA 2 years ago. But i feel its all about doing what your horse is good at and what makes him happy. So far from what we can see, he seems to be a better HUS horse then a barrel horse. When i look at him i do not think "speed", his body type screams HUS.

Its her horse she can do whatever she wants. We were only making suggestions


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Do horses have preferences too?? I think mine does. 

I suggested english - not because I am scared of the horse being wasted running the barrels. Moreso, I thought the horse might enjoy english since he looks like he carries himself in that way and that's how his body is built. The OP might enjoy it also. 

Either way, I think she got a great horse for free!


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

New_image said:


> Delete - That is why I asked, is she trying to sell him? She said twice that she doesn't want to sell him to buy a 'better suited' barrel horse so I assumed she likes this horse and if that is the case then my point was just who cares what will bring more money.
> I didn't mean "scare the English riders" in a rude way. I meant that I have enough English barns, instructors and friends to know what they say about using most horses as a barrel horse. Its an immediate "OH, but just try ____ with him, he moves beautifully" its like they all get "scared" that you're going to "waste" a perfectly good horse, is how I meant.
> 
> I have taken lessons in dressage, jumping and reining over the past ten years and will give lessons in just about anything up until the point of knowledge that I have. However I would not enjoy competing in these, I do not enjoy showing. The only event that I will take a horse to is a speed show, this is my own personal preference. I can wear what I'm comfortable in, the event is always in the evenings here when its cooler, no particular tack that the horse must wear and its cut & dry - no judge to argue with just a clock. I enjoy furthering my knowledge and my horses abilities in dressage however would never choose to compete in is so my horses are technically "barrel horses". Also, I personally do not like the barrel horse bloodlines. I do not like their minds or the movement. I wouldn't want to ride many of the lines bred for barrel racing particularly since English horses move much nicer and I am not trying to get to the NBHA shows. Long way of saying my WHOLE point is that I see no problem with using this very nice mover as a barrel horse if that is what the OP would like. She doesn't have to feel obligated to try English if she has made up her mind to run local speed shows. As far as why I see he'd make a good barrel horse, I would have to see him run a pattern. Just because he is a nice mover doesn't mean he'll be a slow runner. I never said he looks fire-eyed and fast, I simply see no reason to feel obligated to do arena work if she'd like to do barrels
> ...


Wow, haven't been on here for a while so I missed a lot. But, You are correct, I am NOT trying to sell this horse. I got him for free from a lady who no longer rode him. thanks for backing me up on this I do want to do barrels and I know he won't take me to any great shows, but the little ones around here that I can do Im sure he will do fine. And if he doesn't like it I won't make him do it but the couple times I have just let him go I can tell he absolutly loves to just run run run. What fun is it to pull him back and make him do some fancy maneouvers for a judge that won't let me win anyways cause they all have their favs anyways. I too would much rather jst compete against a clock. They don't lie! Its not hard at all to tell if a horse loves his job or not and if he doesn't love it I won't make him do it. 

I understand that he would make a great english/hus horse but I do not know anything about that and I do not have the money to go find one of the very few trainers around here that do know what they are doing. I know I could sell him for an ok price as an english horse but I have no desire to do so. If I had found this horse at a random place and were taking him home to my farm, sure, I would teach him some basics and sell him as a starter english horse but that isn't the case. I got him at the barn I was training a horse at and would feel really bad to get him for free from one of their good friends and just sell him out.

Correction in something I also saw posted. I am not young and 13. I am 19.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

New_image said:


> Barrel horses do not have to be idiots that* scare all of the English riders*


And we are SO easily scared!!! LOL!!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

No one ever said barrel racing was a bad idea. We just were suggesting that he would make a much better and happier HUS horse.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Holy Allison! That last jump has me scared! And I plan on doing cross country LOL


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

.Delete. said:


> No one ever said barrel racing was a bad idea. We just were suggesting that he would make a much better and happier HUS horse.


 
Well I guess I'll just have to see. He has no set discipline right now and there is nothing telling me that "he will make a much happier HUS horse" he might be just as happy running his heart out as a barrel hrose. If he's not, then I will sell him to someone who won't use him as one.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I would rather be on the back a barrel horse any day over a cross country horse! But that's cause I couldn't tell you a lick about English. Gotta figure it out though because I'm going English with my app. Hes an awesome barrel horse but..... He's ten times easier to ride in an English saddle and he moves a lot smoother. If you want to barrel race, more power to you! Try it! Even if you dont compete it's fun around the barn.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Allison, does anyone fall doing those superman jumps? That 2nd one looks like a brain stopper if missed.


----------

